# Reasonable Kickboxing in Dallas?



## Neha (Dec 25, 2007)

This is a repeated thread from a beginner board. I JUST realized this forum might be more appropriate for my question. Sorry if you've seen it twice.
Executive Summary​I am looking for a gym/dojo with the following: 1. Intense Training (possibly Muay Thai/kickboxing)​2. Young atmosphere​3. Reasonable dues​Anybody know a place like that in Dallas?


Okay, so I'm not new to the martial arts with two black belts, but I am definately new to the Dallas Area. I crave the disciple I found in Taekwondo and the intense training from Shotokan. I would like to try something new that incorporates the things I loved about my previous experiences. 

I really want something that will kick my butt. I like the group environment, competition (both in class and at tournaments), and the guidance of a teacher. I am leaning towards Muay Thai but I really have no preferance when it comes to which art.

My alterior motive is social networking. I was hoping for a dojo/gym with other twenty somethings who share my interest in martial arts. Dallas has some great things to see and do, but very few of them can be seen and done alone. 

I looked into Lions Den after my co-worker visited the gym. She has never practiced martial arts (she took ballet when she was younger hehe) and she loved the the Lion's Den. Young crowd, instructors push hard, and cute guys (always a plus). But she overheard someone saying that monthly membership dues are $109! I can't pay $109 a month! I've got bills to pay! And a gym membership I can't get out of!


----------



## TKDJUDO (Dec 28, 2007)

I know a couple Gyms in Greater Dallas, mostly in the Irving and Plano area. Didn't train there, but my close friends did for a while.

Saekson Janjira Muay Thai Kickbixing - www.saekson.com (Plano, TX)

George Prevalsky Boxing & Muay Thai - www.muaythaiboxing.com (Irving, TX)



There was one in the Fort Worth area that I think you should visit. Instructors are amazing. I used to live in the Fort Worth Area :karate: Definately worth the drive.

Peak Performance BJJ & Muay Thai - http://www.peakbjj.com/ (North Richland Hills, TX)

Hope This helps

Cheers


----------



## Neha (Dec 28, 2007)

Best advice I've gotten so far. Thanks!


----------

